# 2006 Darton web pages look great



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Here is a link to the new 2006 Darton web pages . They look great http://dartonarchery.com/


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

look like 05 lol! but anyway they are making good bow at low prices so why not saying they are a great bow company behind 3 big company... like so may other... those bow look good but they only came in camo color ! lol or a greenish color lol! but they are fine! see ya!:wink:


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

They do have new 3 models to choose from the best deal is the Marauder
This is the Marauder
http://dartonarchery.com/Marauder.htm
This is the Terminator
http://dartonarchery.com/Terminator.htm
This is the Specter
http://dartonarchery.com/Specter.htm


----------



## Dub (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice looking pages. I just didn't see much for longer draw lengths.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

What kind of draw lenght are you looking for? The Tundra can be set well over 32". http://dartonarchery.com/Tundra.htm


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

looks like I will have to wait YET another year for them to make a 39-40 inch ATA bow with a long riser and short/straight limbs that are parallel with a 7 inch brace height. HUUUUUMMMMM I wonder if i can put the CPS system on my C3?:wink:


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I would really like those specs as well. I went a head and I just bought both the Darton Tempest and the Darton Marauder. The Tempest is going to be for 3D and the Marauder for hunting. I will let you know how it works out when I get them set up.


----------



## Hollabaugh (Mar 23, 2005)

*tempest*

Your gonna like the Tempest! Awesome 3D bow. I can't wait to get a tundra or executive for dots!


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

They have made several changes since January 2006 again! Check it out... http://dartonarchery.com/


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

whitetail99 said:


> I would really like those specs as well. I went a head and I just bought both the Darton Tempest and the Darton Marauder. The Tempest is going to be for 3D and the Marauder for hunting. I will let you know how it works out when I get them set up.


FINALLY... 
A DARTON with true-near "parallel limbs" DARTON TEMPEST
Petersons/Bowhunting mag. "05" best bows ... 

sounds like what I'm lookin' for... years back I had a Maverick ,very accurate,nice shooter, luv' Dartons grip : but (bh-way to short & alot of vibration) I have a dealer within a few miles, & they dont have a Tempest in stock to try-out  

Whitetail99 , when you get your Tempest, post some "PICS" 

thanks again,
d'x


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

Check it out


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

By the way it was the easiest bow I have ever bare shaft tuned! Less than the 15 minutes.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

whitetail 99, Sweeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttt. Thats is a nice rig you got there man, I have a Tundra set up about like that. 
Can you tell me if the Darton Executive Vegas comes in the 80%, I would like one of those if it was anything like the Cyclone LD i used to have, a nice long valley, I had a exec vegas once and the valley was terrible, always had to hold really hard to shoot it., thanks for the info in advance, Dave


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

*vegas*

I like my vegas..... shes sweet


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

According to the catalog the 2006 Vegas should have a 75% effective let off. I would like one but I have two Tundras already and a Tempest $$$$$$$$


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Darton*

I have been shooting an Avalanche for a long time now and just got a Tempest last year. I would take the Avalanche over the Tempest anyday and damn if they didnt quit making it this year. I do wish they would put the CPS cams on the Marauder but it was built as a hunting bow I think. By the way there is some talk about a couple of new models coming out late this fall for the target crowd.


----------



## smbowhunter (Nov 28, 2003)

Nothing new they really got to step it up a bit more it look the same every years my 2 cents


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

*darton*

I think Ur talking about the SPECTRE their bud... beacause the marauder has the newest edition to the cps cam series and in my mind is one sweet combo..

give it a shot ... it is a very nyce feeling rig.

STEVE


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Rampage Express*

I just helped a buddy setup his Tempest and he even likes the Rampage i have better.Without the STS on it its shocky.....! Maybe someday they'll catch up with the rest of the world.


----------



## speed99 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Tempest*

The tempest is one of the best shooting bows I have shot besides the maverick. The maverick is an awsome bow as well.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

The Terminator looks like a neat lil rig........I always liked the shorter ATA hunting bows.


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

As far as Darton CPS system the other have to pay to play with THE BEST. No other manufacture No matter how loud and proud can beat the Darton CPS system. :wink:


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Maverick*

I still have a Maverick from the first CPS back in the 90,s....it has the recurve limbs and my best buddy is shooting it now. I don't think he's giving it back!


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

The Tempest is really balanced well. A small light weight stabilizer is all that would be needed for hunting. I have to add a counter weight to balance out my long stabilizer I use for 3D.


----------



## farmdude (Mar 6, 2006)

whitetail99 said:


> As far as Darton CPS system the other have to pay to play with THE BEST. No other manufacture No matter how loud and proud can beat the Darton CPS system. :wink:



AGREED 
I HAVE A DARTON 3-D EXPRESS MIGHTY GOOD AND NICE SHOOTER (GREAT HUNTING BOW ALSO)
ALL THE OTHERS ARE FOLLOWING THE CPS CAMS AND HAVING TO PAY ROYALTIES OF SOME KIND...DARTON HAS PATENT ON THE CPS CAMS..

AND THE WEBSITE HAS CHANGED


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

*darton*

Give that marauder a try..... its nyce to shoot... thats my 3d bow this year
I love the way it shoots

-steve


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

What specs are you shooting the Marauder at?


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

*marauder*

57 lbs
28.5" draw
series 22 296 grains
30 " cartel
viper predetor pro 3x scope
ripcord rest


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

I shot with a guy this week at a 3D and he was frustrated with his Spiral cams. After the shoot at equipment check he shot my Darton Tempest and said " Thats perfect for me" The CPS is the best blend for hunting and 3D. Nothing beats the Darton CPS for draw length adjust ability.


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

i like em.... and my arrows are 286 @ 57 lbs by the way lol... cant give 10 grains over u nuts!!!:wink:


----------



## whitetail99 (Feb 1, 2003)

My Tempest
30" Draw 60# Peak Weight
300 Grain Gold Tip Pro 22 mini Blazers
307 FPS:wink:


----------



## ONT-archer-ARIO (Dec 29, 2005)

thats pretty zippy for 60 lbs limbs ..... usually u loose a little bit from 70-350 to 60-300 setup.... 

nyce though... 

ill post some pics after i get my new string/cables on the marauder. 

-steve


----------

